# Thinking on getting a Snake. Advise please.



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

So yer, thinking of getting a Snake, always wanted 1, but the room I was In was a bit small and It's hot In the Summer anyway so a Snake Tank would be horrible.

I'm moving Into a much bigger room so It's ok now.
I want something not too huge, no more then 6ft.
What breed would you recommend and what size Tank?

Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

would this be your first snake ?

if so i`d be looking at kingsnakes , milksnakes ,* some* species of rat snake , rosy boa`s , childrens pythons


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry for being the grammar police but if it's a snake it would be a species haha 

King snakes, milk snakes or corn snakes maybe? Quite easy to handle and not tooooo huge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

royal pythons are nice too , just make sure you see them feeding BEFORE purchase!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

diablo said:


> royal pythons are nice too , just make sure you see them feeding BEFORE purchase!


Good point! :thumbup1:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I would recommend a royal python too, they're slow, chunky, placid snakes and are very easy to care for, as other have said make sure you see them feeding before you buy it as they are notorious for getting to feed as i found out with mine, thankfully there are a few techniques and places to find out about them if this should happen but otherwise they are fantastic!!!

Also possibly a dwarf boa? Boa's are faster than royals but can be just as placid and are more curious and lively, I generally don't recommend corn/rat/king snakes as they are very fast and can be quite bitey snakes, not to mention i've had a few instances of being pooped on by them which could put people off them, milk snakes are fast too but the ones i've met are very calm, as are African House Snakes


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

ballybee said:


> corn/rat/king snakes as they are very fast and can be quite bitey snakes, not to mention i've had a few instances of being pooped on by them which could put people off them, milk snakes are fast too but the ones i've met are very calm, as are African House Snakes


some rat snakes calm down very nicely tho! as do milks and kings. i keep all types and have never had a problem , they are just nippy when babies as are most snakes some boa`s can be the same but they ALL calm down eventually with gentle handling. theres no denying kings / milks / corns are probably the easiest of snakes to look after and are often recommended as excellent starter snakes. some rat snakes do grow considerably large though so it`s best each species / type were researched further.
http://www.ratsnake.org/
http://snakesnmoresnakes.blogspot.com/2009/10/rat-snake-morph-list-and-photos.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> Sorry for being the grammar police but if it's a snake it would be a species haha


it`s nothing to do with grammer , there are many types (species) of snake , you can`t just say or advise someone to go out and buy a boa , rat snake or python when there are so many different types (species).
a python can be as little as 4ft or over 20ft , theres a big difference.


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys, sorry havent been on In a while.
Looks like I have a while to make my choice anyway as no pet stores around here have them until after X-mas.

Either a Royal or dwarf boa sound ideal, but I didn't quit understand why you said watch them feed first?
Did you mean they tend to be aggresive when getting their food or they are hard to feed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

wylde99 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, sorry havent been on In a while.
> Looks like I have a while to make my choice anyway as no pet stores around here have them until after X-mas.
> 
> Either a Royal or dwarf boa sound ideal, but I didn't quit understand why you said watch them feed first?
> Did you mean they tend to be aggresive when getting their food or they are hard to feed?


royals can be tricky feeders so it`s always best to see a royal python feeding before purchase so you know the snake is feeding fine.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm about to pick up a brazilian rainbow boa, a mexican and sinaloan milksnake 

I had a look at a royal python but decided against, let us know which one you decide on!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> I'm about to pick up a brazilian rainbow boa, a mexican and sinaloan milksnake
> 
> I had a look at a royal python but decided against, let us know which one you decide on!


brazilians are nice snakes i have four!!
just not great starter snakes


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

This will be my first snake, luckily the place I am getting her from is very good and offer a lifetime of support and help should I need it, they've given me a couple of books for free too and some pointers so fingers crossed it should all go okay. I've already seen her feed and was handling her today, roll on friday when I pick her up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> This will be my first snake, luckily the place I am getting her from is very good and offer a lifetime of support and help should I need it, they've given me a couple of books for free too and some pointers so fingers crossed it should all go okay. I've already seen her feed and was handling her today, roll on friday when I pick her up!


just be careful as to regards their humidity needs , they can dehydrate very , very fast!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I have read that about them which is why I've decided to use Orchid bark for substrate and I'm using a glass fish tank actually lol for her housing (making sure the lid is tightly secured!!) I believe that should help with the humidity, oh and a bowl of water which has a large surface area. Does this sound okay?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> I have read that about them which is why I've decided to use Orchid bark for substrate and I'm using a glass fish tank actually lol for her housing (making sure the lid is tightly secured!!) I believe that should help with the humidity, oh and a bowl of water which has a large surface area. Does this sound okay?


mine have always had their own viv`s from an early age inside those i use large RUB`s filled with live moss [this is really useful in helping them to shed] plus they love it , as for substrate i use crumbled coir for my own and eco earth , i mist them all around 4-5 times a day to keep humidity levels high and they thrive with that , just keep check on that and don`t let it go below 50% humidity tho even 50% is risking it.
also they do like to climb so provide some nice decor and jungle vines , reptile safe wooden branches , don`t be tempted to pick any up walking the dogs or anything as these have to be scrubbed down then frozen for several months to make them safe and don`t bother with live plants because they trash them
and be careful if using a heat mat with a brazilian boa in a glass tank , it can inflict burns!


----------

